# How did you get your Malt to learn "let go", "release&q



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I apologize if this has been asked, but I couldn't find anything on it. 

Meli has been pretty good at learning commands, but the one I am having difficulty with is "let go". When we're playing fetch she brings back the toy and drops it, no problem, but then again she knows she is getting a treat







It's when she has something in her mouth that I don't want her to have, like a sock or paper, etc...that I can't get her to let go of it, I say "let go" and she doesn't, I finally have to pry her mouth open and take it away. 

Any advise or tips on how you guys got your Malt to learn "let go", I would appreciate it...thanks everyone.


~~JoAnn~~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm anxiously awaiting answers to this too. 

I've tried offering Noelle a treat -- in exchange for the thing in her mouth - but she's too sharp for that, she says.







The 'drop it' or 'leave it' command in a deep, gravely voice isn't working either.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

ME THREE! At some point - Louis learned to leave it - but if it is something very special, he will just roll over on his back with the darn thing in his mouth!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

If it is a paper towel my malt won't let go either. When I try to get it out of his mouth he just holds on tighter and also uses his paws to hold on. He for some reason loves paper towels. I am very careful not to let paper towels near him. One day last week, I dropped one and before I knew it, he made it his. The only thing that made him drop it was I knocked on the wall. He thought it was the front door, dropped the paper towel and ran to see who was there.





















I know, I'm not going to get any awards for dog training!

I generally would never trick him like that, but I was desperate because he would have tried to swallow it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> If it is a paper towel my malt won't let go either. When I try to get it out of his mouth he just holds on tighter and also uses his paws to hold on. He for some reason loves paper towels. I am very careful not to let paper towels near him. One day last week, I dropped one and before I knew it, he made it his. The only thing that made him drop it was I knocked on the wall. He thought it was the front door, dropped the paper towel and ran to see who was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Punky..fooled again. Curses!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hiya
Anything already in their mouths is "food" and the command to leave food is quite a difficult one to get through to them. But it is so important (potentially poisoned food etc) that it is worth while persevering. This works for me:

Decide on a unique command i.e one which is different from dropping a retrieved article, ignoring other dogs/people etc. Some people tend to use the same word for several of these type of commands which could confuse the dog.

Start with a treat that you can hold onto as well and let the dog chew it a bit. 

Give your command and gently pull the treat away, don't give up and give lots of praise when you get it.

Make a big show of inspecting the treat, even sniff it







, then *give it back to the dog immediately* with lots of praise, of course.

Gradually, the dog realises that the treat is not going to be taken away, permanently and will drop it on command.

When the dog always drops the treat on command, substitute a different treat and give that to the dog with lots of praise. 

Can you see where I'm going here? 
They learn they will get lots of praise for dropping anything in their mouth.








They get to learn that Mom needs to approve the "food".








They will probably have a good laugh at Mom for having to sniff some of the "food" they give her.








They learn they will always get something just as good in return. In time, lots of praise will be quite good enough in return









My Malt was dropping on command in 3 weeks. I'm also working on asking him to drop food he has taken from his feeding bowl ( who knows? there may be an accident and something obnoxious falls into the bowl) We're nearly there, but, when he spits out a bit of kibble, why does it always roll under the furniture?


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> Hiya
> Anything already in their mouths is "food" and the command to leave food is quite a difficult one to get through to them. But it is so important (potentially poisoned food etc) that it is worth while persevering. This works for me:
> 
> Decide on a unique command i.e one which is different from dropping a retrieved article, ignoring other dogs/people etc. Some people tend to use the same word for several of these type of commands which could confuse the dog.
> ...



I am definitely going to try this, thanks a lot!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

[attachment=12288:attachment]

*:::Figuring out how much it will take to fly Lorraine, PG and Daisy to South Carolina to train Noelle:::*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson knows "leave it", and he learned it very quickly. I started with his ball, when we were playing fetch- so it was a positive experience. I waited until it looked like he was about to drop it, and AS he dropped it I said "leave it", and then praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat. Now- I can tell him to "leave it", no matter what "it" is and he will drop it- sometimes he places the object on the floor but leaves his mouth on it- or just above it and won't look at me if it's something he _really_ wants.









I suggest practicing when you are playing- so it's positive. I can now tell him to "leave it" with his food and treats, and he will- even if he isn't happy about it!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

[attachment=12289:attachment]

*:::Figuring out how much it will take to fly Deanna and Wilson to South Carolina to train Noelle:::*


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> [attachment=12289:attachment]
> 
> *:::Figuring out how much it will take to fly Deanna and Wilson to South Carolina to train Noelle:::*[/B]



















That is _one_ trick Wilson does well, he has typical male Selective Hearing Syndrome.

P.S. I am glad your camera is fixed, I have missed seeing pics of Noelle!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I apologize if this has been asked, but I couldn't find anything on it.
> 
> Meli has been pretty good at learning commands, but the one I am having difficulty with is "let go". When we're playing fetch she brings back the toy and drops it, no problem, but then again she knows she is getting a treat
> 
> ...


when you play fetch with your puppy and they bring back the ball and drop it.. " Say drop it right as they are about to drop it. Then give a treat. 

Then when puppy has something in the moth.. you can then say drop it. Puppy will get the command in no time


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Wilson knows "leave it", and he learned it very quickly. I started with his ball, when we were playing fetch- so it was a positive experience. I waited until it looked like he was about to drop it, and AS he dropped it I said "leave it", and then praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat. Now- I can tell him to "leave it", no matter what "it" is and he will drop it- sometimes he places the object on the floor but leaves his mouth on it- or just above it and won't look at me if it's something he _really_ wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We did pretty much the same thing as you did with Indy except my Hubby uses the word "Break". He took awhile but he did finally get it


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Sorry I cant be of any help with this. I guess we are lucky. Anytime Rex has anything in his mouth and I say "give to mommy" he brings it to me and drops it. We never really taught him. I guess if anything it came with playing fetch because he always wants me to throw his toys again so he can get them again so he just brings them and drops them. Good luck!


----------

